# Bubba-Loo?



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey everyone!!!! This is a lube obtained from Canadian open 2011 in the gift bag that competitors were given. The gift bag held many items but obviously, this thread is all about BUBBA-LOO to discuss about the awesomeness of this unique lubricant. It comes in a syringe and has a cap to block the lube for leaking out of the dispenser. If you have more knowledge about this lube, write it in this thread


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 22, 2011)

It comes in 5cc syringes.

It is awesome on Dayan 4x4s.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 22, 2011)

This looks exactly like my syringe of izolube...who provided this?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe Canadian Cubing provided it????


----------



## Olji (Aug 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This looks exactly like my syringe of izolube...who provided this?


 
Indeed it looks like the izolube in terms of packaging... rebranding perhaps? xD


----------



## pluemo (Aug 22, 2011)

its made of the same thing as lubix 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polydimethylsiloxane


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 22, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Maybe Canadian Cubing provided it????


 
Well...clearly. But who provided it to them?


Oljibe said:


> Indeed it looks like the izolube in terms of packaging... rebranding perhaps? xD


 
Perhaps. 


pluemo said:


> its made of the same thing as lubix
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polydimethylsiloxane


 
Kinda gathered that already due to how much they recommend to use, but thanks for confirming it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

This isn't rebranding. CanadianCubing is just packaging it in a similar, yet effective way.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 22, 2011)

then I have no clue who provided... sorry


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

CanadianCubing did


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2011)

so it is basically lubix from a different company


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 22, 2011)

this doesnt seem too unique


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 22, 2011)

It is definitely not the same syringe as izolube. It has 5cc (izo has 2.5), and it does not have a tip.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 22, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> this doesnt seem too unique


 
that was suppose to be irony


----------



## ARyder (Aug 23, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Hey everyone!!!! This is a lube obtained from Canadian open 2011 in the gift bag that competitors were given. The gift bag held many items but obviously, this thread is all about BUBBA-LOO to discuss about the awesomeness of this unique lubricant. It comes in a syringe and has a cap to block the lube for leaking out of the dispenser. If you have more knowledge about this lube, write it in this thread



Thanks dude, great find and a great post. 

Dow Corning is a giant chemical maker, behind thousands of products we all know and use every day. Their "200 Fluid" is one of their polydimethlysiloxane "PDMS" silicone products.

If Bubba-loo is 100% PDMS and your cube is made from something like ABS plastic then it's a match made in heaven, well at least the silicone won't eat your cube.

How it feels and performs depends on it's viscosity "thickness", looking at all their paper work does it happen to say what viscosity it is? I'll be a value from 0.6CS to 1,000,000 CS (or instead of CS it might say cST?)

Cheers.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 23, 2011)

Me and Dan have already been saying this in the "Lubix alternative" thread a long time ago, but somehow everyone is just caught up trying to say their own thing and failed to realize it.


Buy Dow Corning PDMS of all different viscosities




vcuber13 said:


> so it is basically lubix from a different company


 
I'd say it's quite likely that Lubix is also supplied by Dow Corning or XIAMETER, these two seems to be the dominant supplier in the silicone industry.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 27, 2011)

Btw, getting that stuff into the 120+ syringes was quite a hassle...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 27, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Btw, getting that stuff into the 120+ syringes was quite a hassle...


 
so how was the lube obtained??? in a gigantic container or something??


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 27, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Btw, getting that stuff into the 120+ syringes was quite a hassle...


 
120+?

There were 102 people at CO...


----------



## Stefan (Aug 27, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> 120+?
> 
> There were 102 people at CO...


 
Dave wanted some more gift bags to be on the safe side because of possible on-site registrations, I think.


----------



## Cheli (Aug 28, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> 120+?
> 
> There were 102 people at CO...


 


Stefan said:


> Dave wanted some more gift bags to be on the safe side because of possible on-site registrations, I think.


 
I volunteered (didn't compete) and they gave me a gift pack too  I was going to ask if this was similar to Lubix actually, looks like it is.

BTW Stefan, good job on packing all of those, can't imagine how much work that must have been.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 28, 2011)

Cheli said:


> BTW Stefan, good job on packing all of those, can't imagine how much work that must have been.



Well, Simone packed quite a few on her own at first and then we made it a team effort with Vince, me, Clement and Simone (in assembly line order). Though I think the lube took longer than the packing... it's just that hard to fill (Dave, Clement and Vince btw helped, I didn't do it alone). Oh and the refilling caused lots of little air bubbles so we were going to call it "BUBBLE LUBE" (sadly no interesting algorithm) but then they vanished and so Dave made it "BUBBA-LOO" (sounds similar and ends like JIG-A-LOO).


----------



## Julian (Aug 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Btw, getting that stuff into the 120+ syringes was quite a hassle...


Well, it is much appreciated


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 28, 2011)

how do u get them in the syringes?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 28, 2011)

Trade secret


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Trade secret


 
Reminds me of:



Spoiler


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 28, 2011)

i've been trying to breaking my old guhong with this lube, and with other lubes like this, but silicon just doesn't want to work itself in for some reason, it stays the same "gooeyness" it was when i put it in originally...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 28, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Reminds me of:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
hahahahh laughed for a while


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> how do u get them in the syringes?



(F' L2 F') U2 x2 U2



Spoiler



F' (insert syringe into a water bottle using right hand), L2 (invert larger dispenser of lube into syringe with left hand), F' (rotate larger dispenser by 90 degrees to slow down flow), U2 (insert plunger), x2 (invert plunger so air bubbles float to tip of syringe), U2 (place cap on top of syringe).


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 29, 2011)

Can't you just draw it up slowly with the plunger?


----------



## Julian (Aug 29, 2011)

Any tips on lubing a Dayan + Mf8 4x4 with this? should I unscrew the shells attached to the inner 3x3? Where should I lube, and how much?
Thanks


----------

